# Beer Can Chix Pix



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2005)

Still looks good!  Put any rub on the birds?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2005)

Bob, I have one stand...cans work fine by themselves too!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

What kind of beer cans were they?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 8, 2005)

The beer cans have to be the same kind Steve Raichlen uses in order for it to
be real Beer Can Chicken.  Anything else is a cheap imitation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What kind of beer cans were they?


I'm guessing that getting that is like trying to get Jim Minion's Chile recipe!

  :p


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 9, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Niagara River Smoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see now, I like that beer for a commercial, mass produced beer. In a pinch, it's better than say, Miller lite!


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The beer cans have to be the same kind Steve Raichlen uses in order for it to
> be real Beer Can Chicken.  Anything else is a cheap imitation.



We all know Raichlen didn't invent that.... Right?  #-o


----------

